# Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher



## chromis (29. Apr. 2008)

Es müssen nicht immer Fische sein, auch Kleingetier ist interessant


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher*

Wow - super Bilder. Die __ Posthornschnecke mit dem grünen Tarnanstrich gefällt mir. Ich habe eine __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke, die hat sich mit Fadenalgen "getarnt".


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher*

Servus Rainer

Geniale Bilder, die du uns da zeigst  

So ist es, Fische sind eine Sache, aber diese "Wasserinsekten" haben wir fast alle in unseren Teichen


----------



## chromis (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher*

Noch ein häufiger Teichbewohner, höchstwahrscheinlich Aeshna cyanea


----------



## chromis (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher*

und eines habe ich vergessen:


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher*

Hi Rainer,

goile Bilder! 

Wie machst du die? Hast du diese Lebewesen alle bei dir im AQ sitzen? 

Noch was, würds dir was ausmachen die deutschen Namen mit einzusetzen. Dann brauch so einer wie ich nicht immer Tantel Google bemühen,
obwohl das ja hin und wieder nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## chromis (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe es mir auch in der Aquaristik schon lange angewöhnt nur die wissenschaftlichen Namen zu benutzen, da gibt's keine Verwechslungen und die sind auf der ganzen Welt identisch, auch Tante google kennt sich mit denen aus. Die Libelle hört allgemein auf den deutschen Namen __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer.

Mit den Fotos mach ich's ähnlich wie Werner, nur kommt bei mir nicht die Kamera ins Aquarium sondern das Getier. Ich habe mir extra für diesen Zweck ein 20cm langes und 10cm tiefes Becken geklebt, da lässt es sich recht gut mit arbeiten.
Geblitzt ist die Larve mit einem 580EX auf der Kamera und einem 430EX auf dem Becken als slave.


----------

